# money money money



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ever sit back and look at your ice fishing gear and see how much of a dollar amount your taking on the ice. some guys do it real cheap, while some spend a lot. kinda wondering just a total dollar amount that people walk out on to the ice with on most occasions?and after all these numbers it usually changes no ones luck?hmmm.. dont tell the wives i guess.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Between quad, gas auger,vexilar, portable shanty, polles and lures I estamate about 5,650. And no it doesnt catch me more fish but it is a hole lot easier I think.


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow, Guess I'm gettin off cheap at $1500 then.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

About 6K. More in the summer.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

How much am I dragging out on the ice in terms of $$$ ?

I don't even like to think about it !


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hmm, about $250


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I dont want to even think about summer $$$ magnet.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I figure I'm heading out with a "typical" load worth $1,000.00 without my cheap atv. Add another $300.00 if that comes out too. Not too bad after all (in my opinion)  


Whale


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I dont hardly use my sled so I wont count it. Just about a grand in shanty and rods, lures,lantern. Probably 500 in the tacklebox alone and I havent even invested into slammers yet


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Never enought   

chad1


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

with truck, about 15,500.00. without truck about 1,500.00.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Growing up i always had just the minimum, a couple of rods, a spud and bucket. We would build our shanties out of spare wood around the house. I had better luck back then! Wonder why?

Last year I would say $200. 

This year $600-$700. Baught a shanty, heater and a gas auger.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a bad habit of always having to have the latest and greatest. With Quad $4500, w/o $1800. My new acquavision hasn't changed my luck. My 11 year old hordes it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well, ok with my ATV $550


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Gotta be about $600 to $700. I think that's pretty cheap for all the use (and memories) I get out of it for me, my family, and my friends.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I buy stuff used. For ice I have well under $200.
A power auger could jack that up next year of course.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

About $63.87...at least that what I tell my wife...but the dispersed collection is ever growing.

2 - sleds; 3 shanties, GPS, FRS, Vexilar, Camera, Power auger, Hand auger, spud, 5 rods, 6 tip ups, assorted tackle, binoculars...It's probably closer to $84.11, but don't tell my wife


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Bout 500.00


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Prob less than $400.

210 for shanty
50-60 for auger
20 for heater
less than 100 for bucket, poles, lures, etc.

A power auger next year could almost double that!!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

$ 1500.00 and growing at an abnormal rate!


----------



## Dave Simmons (Dec 5, 2001)

I would try to guess the amount.....but the wife might look at this site. If she did see the amount, she would kick my ***. "Discretion is the better part of valor"

Here fishy, fishy!!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I figure about $400.00:
*No ATV or other vehicle 
*No electronics
*15 year old Shappel shanty (with the particle board floor, 
no less) paid about $50.00 at that time.
*4-5 poles, about $20.00 each (on average)
*hand auger, about $60.00
*tackle and misc, about $200.00


----------



## fairview253 (Jan 21, 2002)

I am but a poor young fisherman who just got his first REAL job out of college....I travel light, real light...not more than $200 worth of gear. I have been accumulating this meager set of gear bit by bit for about 10 years now. Alas maybe some day I will be able to afford a portable shanty, gas auger, and fish finder (in that order).


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

a couple hun


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

worse than the money is the amount of time i spend tweeking my gear, tackle, setups, etc. - (but, thats half the fun of it for me)


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Hmmm
Shanty, auger, lantern, heater, clothes, boots, rod, line, jigs, bait, pack of smokes, food, beverages, tackle box...

It really adds up.

I would guess $800

Zob


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

Lets see.........

2 cheap poles - 
a bucket
a $40 auger
bait
a few tear drops
and a couple rapalas

I would say under $100

Am I a Cheap [email protected]@rd or what??


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm over $1000 with snowmobile, shanty, camera, fishfinder, power auger, and all the other stuff. Still cheaper than a boat though.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Around $800 spread over the last 8 years. $100 per year is not bad in my book.


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

Maybe that's why I'm not catching many fish - I haven't spent enough money! I'd say I have less than $200 wrapped up in stuff. That's one of the things I love about icefishing - I can do it cheap! Of course, I'm one of those guys who can sit out on the ice with my buddies for 6 hours, not catch a darn thing, and STILL have a great time!


----------



## greeneman5 (Feb 14, 2003)

well lets see, i got 20 into my perminent shanty, 60 into my boots(walmart herman survivors, 100 gram thinsulate, waterproof)maybe 150 into bibs and coat(but im not sure if u can count that cause its not just for ice fishn) 75 into rods, about 150 into reels,(again i use em in the summer also) lantern 20, heater 20 lures55,line 60, augers 35 gloves 25(i like to use the mechannics gloves that u can get at the auto parts store cause u can do almost anything with them on and there pretty warm and probably the bigest cost if 5 bucks in shinners and minnows each time and 10 bucks for beer each time thats about 700 give or take but alot of it isnt for just ice fishin i think thats pretty good since there are guys that spend that much in a shanty alone


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

5000 ski-doo, 400 fish trap, 400 fl18, 250 rods,and reels, 200 jack hooks, and other baits, 300 ice auger, 80 heater,400 aquaview, 7130, .


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

I forgot Gps, 200. I 'm just glad I 've had years yo accumulate all this stuff. We fish in canada ,and mostly big waters, so the sled, or my quad are a necessary. I remember being a teenager , we fished for nothing ,and had a ball doing it. What happened?


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

"But Honey, if I buy a (fill in the blank), just think of all the free food I can pull through the ice!"

This tactic has also been used for hunting gear...the success rate isn't very good there either.

My total right now is about $800 but I'm trying to fill in the blank with a power auger. Persistance is the key!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

And how much is PERCH for a pound??......
I know......
I know......
I know......
Don't even ask!!!!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well i guess ill answer my own question here
ok shanty 250 poles 40 reels 40 heater 70 lantern 30 chair 20 auger 50 bait 10 tip ups 15 lures gosh??? 50 snowmobiles 9000 trailer 700 (only use it when i load up to fish) so about $785 no sleds or $10485 if i bring the sleds.....god i hope my gf never finds thi site


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Less than $50, and I catch fish. 

My auger was a Christmas gift, and most of my rods and reels were bought at flea mkts or on clearance.

No shanties or electronics. But if I had the $$$, I'd have it all: Hovercraft, shanty with whirlpool, diamond tipped V8 auger, U.S. Navy type sonar with infra-red cameras....you get the picture.


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

you see any of them hovercrafts, diamond tip V8 augers or shanty/whirlpool on clearance please let me know. I've got the sonar and camera covered. Actually those are where I quit counting and based on the poundage of fish I've caught this year I'm starting to develop a guilty conscience. Oh well, if I didn't fish as much as I do I'd probably drive the ol' lady crazy and be in a perpetually foul mood. Thanx for the eye-opener ozzgood. NOT!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

thought this would go along with the machines we take out on the ice. add it all up... scary isnt it!! thousands over inches of ice:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ozzgood2001 said:


> thought this would go along with the machines we take out on the ice. add it all up... scary isnt it!! thousands over inches of ice:yikes: :yikes:


Geez,,,, I can't believe you brought this back. I just looked at my post from 3 years ago and had to laugh,, $1500 bucks:lol: ,,, I'm over 10G's now.:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Let me reiterate then .....



sfw1960 said:


> And how much is PERCH for a pound??......
> I know......
> I know......
> I know......
> Don't even ask!!!!


:lol:


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

i have a good $1360.00 wraped up into my ice fishing gear........and every single dolar is worth it!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well when i take the quad out im def. near 7 grand or so with vex, fish trap pro 7 or 8 prerigged ice rods. arsenal of flies and tear drops. what else gps, lanterns, heaters ahh the list goes on. way to much invested but man its a blast!!!


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

For those of us that fish hard and soft water (great lakes)...The money we have wrapped up in ice fishing gear is minute....I think I could cover the price of all my ice fishing gear (including quad) with the price of my 4 Walker Captain Packs. 

I read somewhere (maybe here) that my greatest fear in life was that after I was dead and gone, my wife sold my fishing gear for what I said I paid for it.....

LMF


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

lkmifisherman said:


> I read somewhere (maybe here) that my greatest fear in life was that after I was dead and gone, my wife sold my fishing gear for what I said I paid for it.....


That's the perfect quote and could be a whole other thread topic....

When I come home with new gear and my wife sees it, I've learned to quickly say, "you wouldn't believe the sale they were having" :evilsmile


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That's BigBob's Sig....
TRUE!:lol:


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

I would say a couple grand......and I havent bought my quad yet.....

Mushy


----------

